# Advice For A First Time HGH User!! :D



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Been reading a lot about HGH lately, and from what I've read, it seems to be an AWESOME med! 

Possibly looking to run HGH in the new year, but not 100% sure, still have a lot of research to do!  If I was to run it, what would you recommend I start at? From what I've read, 4-6iu's ED seems to be a good starting point?? But how long would I need to run it for to get the best I can from it? And what would be the best time of day to shoot it? 

Hope you can help!

Thanks!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Little bump!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

From what I've read up to now mate is minimum 4iu/day and split the dose and run for minimum 6 month!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You need to put what you want to achiegve from the growth first to get advice on the dose.

Myself, i want the anti aging and slight fat loss (well, keep it off) so im using 3.3 iu pre morning cardio ed.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm looking to use it with 2 lean bulking AAS cycles! So lean mass and fat loss would be nice! 

My plan was to run it for around 6 months, but thought I'd just check!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im not educated enough to advise you really but i have read many times that people felt no difference on 6 iu than 2 iu in terms of gains etc. Ausbuilt told me this recently when i asked about growth.


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

How old are you?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I know theres alot of myths regarding HGH but if anyone has ran it who has got scars/acne scars as it helped the healing to any degree?

I've been told off a work mate that's his acne scars were a lot less noticeable since he ran HGH and also his mate has apparently used it to heal/reduce the appearance of a burn scar!

If this is true I'm interested in these benefits


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im not educated enough to advise you really but i have read many times that people felt no difference on 6 iu than 2 iu in terms of gains etc. Ausbuilt told me this recently when i asked about growth.


I'm sure Aus said he didn't feel a difference between 4iu and 10iu/day


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big ste said:


> I'm sure Aus said he didn't feel a difference between 4iu and 10iu/day


Yes you could be right, ill go check mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote by Ausbuilt

"i've tried 2iu.. and 12iu (for 3months)... apart from a bit of carpal tunnel and increased water retention, i can't say 12iu did anything for me..

I stick to 2iu for anti-aging purposes, and it think its great"


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Quote by Ausbuilt
> 
> "i've tried 2iu.. and 12iu (for 3months)... apart from a bit of carpal tunnel and increased water retention, i can't say 12iu did anything for me..
> 
> I stick to 2iu for anti-aging purposes, and it think its great"


2iu/4iu and 10iu/12iu I was close enough :whistling: lol

I stand corrected mate...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big ste said:


> 2iu/4iu and 10iu/12iu I was close enough :whistling: lol
> 
> I stand corrected mate...


LOL, i just wanted to check for my own understanding not to prove you wrong lol.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far guys!!

And thanks for the bump mate!


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

It has been said that GH is good for skin repair and i would slightly agree with it.

I would say plan to stay on as long as you can, dose wise? what can you afford normally comes into play here.


----------

